# :: Eclipse Radio ::



## Huepow00 (Aug 21, 2008)

​
huepow.listen2myradio.com

*Rock / Techno / Game / World / Movie
- Throw me your own music - and Know that it's Guaranteed to be played!*


Schedule
Mondays - Thursdays
8pm-11pm

Sunday Night Special
8pm-7am
All Times (GMT)​

_(Refreshing the Radio will often times fix any connection issues)_


----------

